# [Doctor Doctor] Phosphate Deficiency



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's a close-up of my bacopa's leaves going brown; is it a symptom of phosphate deficiency? Dosing with Excel & Comprehensive as per instructions. Fluval Stratum substrate. Everything else is as per a stock Fluval Ebi tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it's more likely a nitrogen deficiency if you're only dosing Excel and micro. That and/or potassium are utilized in greater volumes.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I remember reading this on a chart a long while back, I think you need Potassium Nitrate in more abundance if its browning.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Phew. I'm starting to see why dudes with big tanks start using DIY ferts. This Flourish stuff starts getting expensive... OK. I'll go pick up the macro's tomorrow and see if things improve. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

effox said:


> Yeah I remember reading this on a chart a long while back, I think you need Potassium Nitrate in more abundance if its browning.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Hey Chris,

Is it this chart here?
http://www.seachem.com/support/FlourishConstituents_Deficency.pdf


----------

